# does anyone know the pedigree on this goat



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I can't look up pedigree on AGS, I'm looking to add one more generation to- mch lost valley tae-bo, lost valley tambourine, piddlin acres betthovan, and dav-lyn twinkle toes. Some may also be reg. ADGA but I'm not finding them they have D in front of their number which is why I'm thinking AGS
thanks,


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

best way is to google the animals in the last generation that you have and you can pull it from someone's site ;-)


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

What Allison said - just search the internet and you'll pull up pedigree info and hopefully pics.

Tae-Bo is still being used by Amy/Audrey. Go to Lost Valley's website for him.

The rest do a search.

BTW - D is the code for Nigerian and is the same in both registries.

HTH,


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Great, thanks I'll do it when I get bk from church today


----------

